# Help with bushing & pattern size



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

I want to make the following, but I am not sure how to make the right size pattern for this and what size bushing and bit to use.
I saw this (marble game) on the web; it is going to have Plexiglas on both sides with rails to flip over to let the marbles drop


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

fdcox- I am certainly no expert, but, if you are in the US, Harbor Freight has a set (cost $19.99) which contains a 21/32" I.D. and 3/4" O.D. bushing which would seem to do the trick as your 5/8" cut is 20/32" and the shank on the bit is usually 1/4 or 1/2" so will also fit. Just check to make sure you don't have any interference when you chuck everything up. 
rstermer


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

fdcox- Another thought, as to laying out the pattern, you could draw it on SketchUp, with a 3/4" wide groove, print it out, glue the printout to a piece of hardboard and cut it out on the scroll saw (best way) or using a jig saw (definitely second best, not near as much control). Once you did that, the 3/4" template guide would fit right into the groove and you could route it out (although since I try to minimize dust, I would probably cut out most of the waste first using the scroll saw). Whether you attach the template guide directly to the workpiece or use a frame (see Template Tom's excellent tutorial) would depend on how many you were going to make. In any event a backer board would be required as you are routing all the way through your workpiece, unless of course you like the idea of a nice zig-zag groove inlaid into the top of your workbench! Please post some plans and a picture when you get it done. I'd like to see how it comes out!
rstermer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi fdcox

This is what I would suggest,,,marble games have been around along time I would stop by a toy store like Toys are Us, and pickup a pattern made with plastic ,then use it with the brass guides to make your mable game in wood....or to make your template quick and easy...


http://marbleboardgames.com/
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=marble+games&btnG=Google+Search
Amazon has a listing for over 1000 of them... 
=========





fdcox said:


> I want to make the following, but I am not sure how to make the right size pattern for this and what size bushing and bit to use.
> I saw this (marble game) on the web; it is going to have Plexiglas on both sides with rails to flip over to let the marbles drop
> 
> 
> http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l257/fdc313/image-1.jpg


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, for the first one I did it with a scroll saw as suggested, turned out just fine... thanks


----------

